# Homelite Blower repair



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I am repairing a Homelite Backpack leaf blower UT08111. It is an older machine (10 plus yrs old) with a 25cc - 2 cycle engine. I am cutting my teeth on this type of machine. My experience is on 4 cycle engines.

I noticed the spark plug spec'd is a Champion RDJ-7Y and the plug in there is a RJ6Y. I can't find a cross referance to see if they may in fact be equivalent. The color of the plug electrode and ground is a light tan. Is this a reasonable substitute. If not, can anyone comment on what may be?

Also, I can't seem to find an replacement fuel filter. I assume I can use a generic in tank filter and appropriate replacement fuel tubing. It looks tough to get in there but I think I can do it by using extra length tubing and then cut it to size once all assembled. Any suggestions on this?

I did notice a new fuel tank assy that includes the internal filter and tubing is available. Is this what they expect you to do? Seems pretty wasteful.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The spark plug you should use is the RDJ-7Y, you could likely get away with a non resistor plug such as the DJ-7Y, but it's best to use what is recommended. The CJ-6Y is a different heat range and uses a gasket to seal. The DJ is a taper seal type plug. The fuel line can be replaced without purchasing a new tank, it may be a little bit of a challenge the first time you do it, but it can be done. There are many generic fuel filters that will work.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks 30YearTech!

Another question came up today as I was looking at it. It has a Walbro carb and the high and low adjustment screws have plastic limiters on them.

It seems I can't get it to run good on a high throttle as it bogs down and sometimes dies. I know on the Zama carbs people will break off the plastic limiters to get the carb adjusted properly.

It is not clear if I should do this on this carb as it looks like the limiters keep the screws from vibrating loose. It does not appear to have any springs to keep a tension on them. I may be wrong as it is hard to see. Can you give me any insight in to this? 

Other wise I will have to take the carb apart, clean and see if that solves the issue. If not, I am not sure what else I can do.
Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The limiter caps do not keep any tension on the adjustment screws, the screws just fit snug in the carburetor body and do not move on their own. Did you do any service work to the carburetor? A unit that has been sitting up will often have stiff diaphragms that will affect operation.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Not yet. I have decided I am going to rebuilt it. As you are likely right that it has internal issues. I ordered the Rebuild kit with new gaskets, filters and fuel lines. I want to do this right.

I think I will remove the limiters as it will be easier to do so with it off the machine.

Thanks.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

the fuel filter is homelite part number 49422 but those are also available Aftermarket for future reference here is a Link 

http://smallenginechainsawparts.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=1445


----------

